# New to Kayak fishing



## B_Taylor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey fellas. I live off Laskin Rd. by Linkhorn Bay and I'm looking to buy a kayak to fish the bays around here. I was looking on some advice on lure selection for specks and flounders. Where I'm from we use live shrimp and fish the grass flats for specks but from what I understand they don't sell live shrimp up here. Also is Rudee Inlet good for kayak fishing? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Hi B_Taylor*

I Can't believe no one has answered you. I fished Lynnhaven for Specks last fall and did really well on curly grubs and 3" & 4" storm shads.

I fished the grass/oyster beds to the right of crab creek, and the grass beds across from the pilot boats.

High tide, low tide, ebb tide...............it didnt seem to matter. When they start hitting they hit alot. When they turn off.......you just gotta wait.

Gimme a call @ 615-7998 and I'll let you try out a couple a yaks to see what you like.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Somehow I missed it, but I'm not around as much anymore.

John's got the specks nailed, trust his advice.

And I've got a WS Tarpon 160. It's the old version, but it'll at least give you a feel of for the newer 160i. Personally, I'm beginning to think it's too long for me now. We'll see.

Keep me in the loop and maybe we can all get together, maybe next weekend or whenever.

450-7051


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

One word: HRBT. Easy place to 'yak and full of fish. As soon as the wind stops blowing give me a call.

Ric
289-5136


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Where do you launch to go to the HRBT?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

There is a free ramp on Bayville St. http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...PvyJ2MT1twDJFcry9VpLVJdpgee+OB0qS&ambiguity=1


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanx fiserman! Is that about a 2-3 mi. paddle to HBBT?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanx fisherman! Is that about a 2-3 mi. paddle to HBBT?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

One mile to the bridge and one mile to the island. Easy.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

B Taylor

THere are several retailers around Va Beach, Wild River OUtfitters, and the new store Chesopean Outfitters. Check them out, go to a demo day, and fins the perfect kayak for you.

My mom lives on birdneck Point, ther ar3e some good places in Linkhorn BAy, you just get lots of boat traffic from skiers.

Rudee Inlet can also be productive, and its close. But the HRBT is a good predictable fishers. Good for beginners and pros alike,

Check out www.tkaa.org for more info.


----------

